# Movin on up!



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I just completed my annual solo trip down the Mo and the tree colors were terrific. The water level seems to be back up but not overly high. I didn't see any fish until I cut off to the North Branch just below Mill Iron. There I saw lot's of pods of either salmon or steel head going upstream. I am leaning more toward steel head as they all seemed to be quite healthy and their color was silver. Really nice size fish! I would guess in the 6 to 12# plus.


----------



## Michyaker (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. This time of year is awesome.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

